

Apple gives most of its top execs $60M stock grants with vesting - adhipg
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-57318938-248/apple-gives-most-of-its-top-execs-$60m-bonuses/

======
Irfaan
[http://www.appleinsider.com/print/11/10/20/apple_board_membe...](http://www.appleinsider.com/print/11/10/20/apple_board_member_says_steve_jobs_told_team_not_to_ask_what_would_steve_do.html)

 _"Everyone on that management team could be CEO of a world class
corporation," he added. Asked if that was a problem because other companies
would try to poach Apple execs, Gore agreed, but noted that, as a member of
the compensation committee, they "pay real close attention to that."_

So I'm not terribly surprised. And, quite frankly, wholeheartedly approve.

------
jfb
There's gonna be something fancy in the DA8 parking lot, I assume.

------
adhipg
Does this mean that Johnny Ive is considering leaving Apple?

~~~
sbalea
No, it means they just don't have to report his bonus to the SEC, since he's
just a SVP.

